# Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?



## Administrator (31. Januar 2006)

*Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*

Weniger gut, weil zu einfach fehlt   
naja hoffendlich hat die V-V da mehr zu bieten (ua die Tech-Stufen)


----------



## OttOXBerlin (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*

Man kann nicht mit gedrücktem Mausrad drehen... wie blöde... nur in verbindung mit der Taste STRG
Die B2-Tanks KI is n bissle dämlich weil die auf alles losgehen und man nicht den Befehl "stehenbleiben egal was passiert" geben kann...

ansonsten kann ich es kaum erwarten das ganze Spiel zu zocken...


----------



## Ztyla (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*



			
				SYSTEM am 31.01.2006 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Durchwachsen. Der STAR WARS Bonus brint dem Spiel unheimlich Athmosphäre (Musik, Kommunikation etc), allerdings überzteugt mich das Spielgeschehen noch nicht wirklich. Die Menüs sind mir persönlich noch zu unübersichtlich, das Spielgeschehen nicht intuitiv genug (wie bei SUM z.B.).

Auch das Balancing der einzelnen Einheiten scheint mir noch etwas unausgegoren. Dazu kommt das etws dämliche Verhalten der Fahrzeug-KI (siehe Vorredner).

Und warum bitte kann ich nicht rushen??????


----------



## oceano (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*



> Die Menüs sind mir persönlich noch zu unübersichtlich, das Spielgeschehen nicht intuitiv genug (wie bei SUM z.B.).



Ausreichend gespielt bzw. die Tutorials durchgeackert?
Wurde zu Anfang auch von der Bedienung erschlagen, aber nach den Tutorials und ein paar Runden liefs wunderbar.
Und da du schon den Vergleich mit SuM bemühst - ich hatte den 1. Teil nicht gespielt, aber zu Anfang der SuM2 Demo war ich auch etwas ratlos. Konnte mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man seine Minen soooo weit auseinander bauen muss. Ausserdem ist es manchmal etwas unklar, welche Einheit gut gegen eine andere ist. Da hats man bei EaW dank des ausführlichen Pop-Ups wesentlich leichter.   



> Auch das Balancing der einzelnen Einheiten scheint mir noch etwas unausgegoren. Dazu kommt das etws dämliche Verhalten der Fahrzeug-KI (siehe Vorredner).



Es scheint dir nicht nur so, es ist so! In der Demo!
Laut der Entwickler wird das in der Full aber ganz anders aussehen.



> Und warum bitte kann ich nicht rushen???




Weil du hier kein RTS-Einheitsbrei vor der Nase hast, sondern zur Abwechslung mal was innovatives, wo nicht derjenige gewinnt der schneller mit seinem Fingerchen klickern kann, sondern wo man mal etwas strategisches Geschick beweisen muss....


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*

Ich find die Demo etwas konfus. Wenn der Sprecher in den Tutorials mir nicht immer genau sagen würde, was ich in der und der Situation am besten machen soll, ich hätte keine Ahnung - und ich bin ein StrategieFan! Und warum kann ich in der Probemission nicht erstmal andere Planeten angreifen und Recourcen horten. Wie komme ich überhaupt am besten an Geld? Wie funktioniert jetzt was wie genau? Die Raumschlachten sind auch schwer zu kontrollieren, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, die Flieger machen eh was sie wollen. 
Die Echtzeitschlachten auf den Planeten machen mir als StarCraft-Fan schon mehr Spass, auch wenn ich oft Steuerungspräzision vermisse
Wenn ihr mich fragt, sollten die auch nochmal am Interface arbeiten, das ist mir alles nicht intuitiv genug. 
Grafik find ich okay, wenn auch nichts besonderes, weder künstlerisch noch technisch. Man profitiert halt vom genialen StarWars-Look der Einheiten und Gebäude aus den Filmen. Die Cinematic-Kamera in den Schlachten find ich aber super!
Bei der Musik werden auch einfach ziemlich konfus die sattsam bekannten Musikstücke von J. Williams Score plaziert, wie in zig anderen StarWars-Spielen zuvor >> nichts gegen den genialen JW und so spart man sich auch nen eigenen Komponisten, aber wenn man das selbe Stück zum 132. Mal in einem StarWarsSpiel hört, wirds irgendwann nur nervig.

Fazit: Nette Demo, hat mir aber enttäuschend wenig Spass gemacht, denke aber durchaus, dass das fertige Spiel Potential hat. Muss man sich halt eingewöhnen, auch wenn ich lange Eingewöhnungsphasen und zähe Einstiege nicht leiden kann


----------



## Ice-Mann (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie gefällt Ihnen die Demo von Star Wars: Empire at War?*



			
				oceano am 13.02.2006 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du hier kein RTS-Einheitsbrei vor der Nase hast, sondern zur Abwechslung mal was innovatives, wo nicht derjenige gewinnt der schneller mit seinem Fingerchen klickern kann, sondern wo man mal etwas strategisches Geschick beweisen muss....



Genau so ist es. EAW ist mal was ganz neues, kein Rushen mehr anfänger brauchen da überhaupt keine angst haben in den ersten 10 min plat zu sein.  Ich freu mich schon auf den MP wo ich mit meinen Collegen von ein und der selben Basis starte endlich mal Teamplay wo man nicht am anfang auf sich alleine gestelt ist.

Zum Balancing kann man nichts sagen da das überarbeitet wurde und die Demo noch vom Dezember ist. 


Ich finde das spiel richtig geil und freue mich schon darauf.


----------

